# How did we get our Bible?



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

A friend of mind is looking for an overview of how we have our Bibles, from the early MSS to the leather covered Bibles we have today, any links?


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 13, 2007)

I ordered mine online.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 13, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I ordered mine online.



It took a while but 

Online Articles


----------



## JM (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 13, 2007)

Love that Trinitarian Bible Society. Of course I learned about it from Andrew. He knows everything. And he never sleeps.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 13, 2007)

JM said:


> Thank you.




Gems would be:
The Lord Gave the Word
http://www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org/site/articles/A119-a.pdf


----------



## Robert Truelove (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are looking for a simple overview that is from a non-KJV-O leaning point of you...The book you want is...

How We Got the Bible - By: Neil Lightfoot - Christianbook.com



JM said:


> A friend of mind is looking for an overview of how we have our Bibles, from the early MSS to the leather covered Bibles we have today, any links?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 14, 2007)

THE FORBIDDEN BOOK. This is a very good dvd.


----------

